

Do part time programmers who are willing to come into the office exist? - dtobias

I am looking for a part time programmer to work in our office in Burlingame, CA.  It seems that everyone who applies is out of the country or a company in another part of the US.  Has anyone had any luck finding programmers to work in their office?  Maybe the job posting isn't good enough? http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/web/1870600939.html<p>Any ideas would be helpful.  Thanks!
======
exline
A few thoughts. First having to fill out the form to apply may be turning
people off. Is part time meaning 2-3 days a week or is it 5 days a week only a
few hours each day? The latter would not make the commute worth it.

The ad itself does not do a great job selling the position, but then again I'm
not a .net developer. You might be setting your sights a little high for what
you want. You may have better luck finding a college student, perhaps post it
at your local university. My first software job was as part time developer,
that I was recommended by one of my professors. Turned out he got a finder's
fee for everyone that was hired.

I have not had great luck with job listings on Craigslist. A lot of people
responding that don't appear to read what the position is.

------
hga
Note that multiple part time positions of the right sort allow someone to be
an independent contractor (1099 vs. W2).

In addition to the notes by exline, how many people out there know both
ASP.net and the iPhone?

For that matter, the inconsistent treatment of both (ASP/.net vs. .net/ASP and
failing to properly capitalize the P the second time you use it) is be a
_major_ turn-off to me. The general lack of attention to detail in your
advertisement says a lot of things about your firm, all bad.

